# acestrorhynchus



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For those interested in the genus Acestrorhynchus (freshwater barracudas) or their allies (such as Oligosarcus), I'm happy to throw whatever info for care or scientific info you may want for these fishes.

Please tell me any experiences you have as well. I am particularly interested in any observations of breeding behavior in these fishes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

firstly welcome to PFury









secondly I have absolutly no experiance with these fish, but I want to learn, so if you have pics, info, vids or anything please post it here


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

yes, most definitely. I would love to see vid and pics as well defining their feeding behaviour and what kind of temp they thrive in, ph, etc. etc.

welcome to pfury !


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I just noticed this is in the non-piranha science forum - congratulations for being the first person to post in here









this forum is still not totally complete as we are working on someone to lead it as I am not scientific enough







but feel free to share any info you have in here


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome and congrats on such a well put together site!

I have plenty of pics and even some feeding videos, I just need the means to post them up here. (the video isn't too large of a file).
For now, the info on Frank Magallanes' site would be great to look at to see what's out there. He gracefully allowed some of my pics of Acestrorhynchus falcatus and A. falcirostris to be posted. These are two of the most common and most commonly misnamed species. They are incredible fish.

Here is Frank's site: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/ac...rorhynchus.html

I look forward to sharing and learning more!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can send the videos to Xenon - I think he has loads of hosting space, and will post them up for you in the non-piranha pics and vids forum









since it looks like you are going to be leading this forum, is there any chance you can tell us all about you?
as I know I want to know, and many other most likely will also









edit:
I have to say after reading that article I really liked a couple of them








_Acestorhynchus nasutus (Eigenmann, 1912)_









_Acestrorhynchus grandoculis sp. n. (Menezes & Géry, 1983)_









_Acestrorhynchus altus (Menezes, 1969)_

*photos stolen from Franks site

I also liked this bit


> In another situation; the egg scattering was observed at a pet store by a dealer who had kept two specimen's in captivity. While this information is vague, the fish provided no care to the released eggs. Both fish were approximately12 cm SL. No larvae emerged from the spawn.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro welcome to p-fury


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Welcome to PFury also!!







As you may notice, Innes is greatful that another member can contribute to non-Piranha topics.

I only had fresh water Felcatus (red-tail Barracuda). Didn't really know about them well, but just enjoyed their appearance and aggression with feeders.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> As you may notice, Innes is greatful that another member can contribute to non-Piranha topics.


 we have several members who regularly post in this forum who I learn a great deal from, but yes I am pleased









perhaps now that Frank got you on a piranha site, you could get him in a non-piranha forum


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I am also very interested in details on breeding behavior in the
Genus Acestrorhynchus,

Acestro,
Do you happen to know of a clear publication regarding
the Taxonomy of this genus? I would be most gratfull if 
you may have some leads, recent work is really what I'm looking for


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First off thanks for the welcome! I have been doing biology all my life and am working on a second post-graduate degree. This time fish (Ph.D.), last time actually was snakes (my Master's)... 
All the while I've kept aquaria for the last 15 years or so. My interest shifting rather quickly from the common species to set-ups that only true enthusiasts enjoy (species tanks, breeding set-ups, etc.).

Unusual fish and fish breeding are high up on my list and I always go for as much scientific information as possible. I've been teaching university lectures for the last couple years so hopefully I can relate whatever information or resources I have to make fishkeeping exciting and educational for the benefit of fish and man!

Hey Polypterus. Are you the same Polypterus as from another notorious predatory board?... The literature on Acestrorhynchus is elusive and mostly from before 1990. Infomation besides their parasites is rare, and they are parasite magnets! Naercio Menezes is one of the leading authors and he is currently sending me his reprints. Mônica Toledo Piza is doing current work with this group and hopefully I can maintain contact and see what she discovers about their relationships within that group.

The breeding info out there is so scant, just anecdotal. But there may be a paper in spanish that I found that may help. All I have to do is relocate it, find a way to get it, and translate it!

And the falcatus are awesome with feeders. I think you had a group, and having a group is the most exciting way to observe these fish. I'll try to get feeding vids of these guys up soon!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I saw a great looker the other day in an LFS, very alert, aggressive and territorial.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Aggressive to anything that could fit in its mouth! Do you know what species?

As for the taxonomy, Polypt, here is a quote from Menezes:

"Currently there are 15 species recognized in the genus Acestrorhynchus and a phylogenetic analysis within the group by Mônica Toledo Piza, professor at the Department of Zoology of the University of São Paulo, is under way."

Meaning there could be more or less species in a couple years. How many species there really are or what a species is would be a great topic.....later!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Hey Polypterus. Are you the same Polypterus as from another notorious predatory board?...


 I found him on Fishgeeks - not so preditory, but still a big site


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lots of hobbyists out there!

Well, hopefully I'll have a thread saved here soon with pics of all species, their geographic ranges, taxonomy, care, etc. up soon!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> Hey Polypterus. Are you the same Polypterus as from another notorious predatory board?...


Most likley if it was a year or so back, in fact you sound a bit
Familier also







Innes I used to be a fixture on a number of Predatory
fish sites back a few years,

Well I was not hoping for much on finding lit. though I was hoping,

That paper on breeding behavior though I would be very interested in
if you come across it.

Thanks much for the leads 
and current information,I Look forword to an up coming post with detailed
info.

Oh, as a note just a few weeks ago I was at a LFS checking what was new,
sure as hell they actually had a group of Acestorhynchus altus juvies :smile:
and selling them as "South american pike" for a whopping 10 bucks each! 
I'm kicking myself now for not spending my life savings to put a 300 gallon
in my living room, Oh well live and learn What a display tank that would have 
been :smile:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> What a display tank that would have
> been


I am hoping to pull that off someday! Looking for a tank that size (or any tank 8 feet long or more), but have to make a big move first (stressful to fish and wallet alike! ).

I'll try to get something official set up in here soon but I'll make it worth the wait!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hey acestro and Polypterus what fish do you keep?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Right now I have a mix of 4 falcatus, one falcirostris, and two unknown (either microlepis or possibly guianensis...microlepis is kind of a mess of a species...) in a 100 gal.

Had some isalinae barracudas (which look a lot like the nasutus pictured above). First acestro tip; don't mix them with larger species of acestrorhynchus!!!









Two salt tanks (small reef/seahorse and some tough guys;puffer,trigger,wrasse,etc.)

300 gal stock tank for raising acestrorhynchus food (also has Asian upside down cat and a marble cat).

Several african cichlid tanks (breeding flametail peacocks and electric blues).

and a lonely Assam snakehead. I feel like I'm forgetting something....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow - they sound like great set ups









do you have any pics?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Need new pics, these are more than a few months old...

Things might get messed up a little; I'll be moving my tanks in the next month







New landlord isn't the biggest tank fan














but I'm going to rack up tanks anyway!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's the cuda tank


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks acestro









I love your tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> First off thanks for the welcome! I have been doing biology all my life and am working on a second post-graduate degree. This time fish (Ph.D.), last time actually was snakes (my Master's)...
> All the while I've kept aquaria for the last 15 years or so. My interest shifting rather quickly from the common species to set-ups that only true enthusiasts enjoy (species tanks, breeding set-ups, etc.).
> 
> Unusual fish and fish breeding are high up on my list and I always go for as much scientific information as possible. I've been teaching university lectures for the last couple years so hopefully I can relate whatever information or resources I have to make fishkeeping exciting and educational for the benefit of fish and man!
> ...


 oh man i love you already


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gotta love the love :smile: 
I've been helping Frank's already incredible site with pics of Acestros and I think most species (there's 15 as of now) have pics. Not all are regularly in the hobby but....
Soon I'll try to get care details up as well as more science. I'm moving right now so time is not too easy to come by. I really look forward to cranking something out in a week or two.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Jul 21 2003, 06:06 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gotta love the love
> I've been helping Frank's already incredible site with pics of Acestros and I think most species (there's 15 as of now) have pics. Not all are regularly in the hobby but....
> Soon I'll try to get care details up as well as more science. I'm moving right now so time is not too easy to come by. I really look forward to cranking something out in a week or two.


 Thank you for the compliment, but it is people like you that make OPEFE great!









All I do is compile it and explain what I can.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

:rock: they seem to be good purely for ornamental purposes
I'm in awe of ur knowledge of them though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Their predatory nature is cool too.
But, true, they aren't the terrors that 
many people are seeking...


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Hi !

Here some pics of an acesthrorhyncus falcatus I fished in French Guyana (didn't even know they exist







):
































u]

I'd like to keep one of those myself. Acestro, do you know where to find some of them ?

BTW, really nice tank you got


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

french toast you f*cking kick ass


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome fish. Thanks for the compliment....except my recent move made most of them jump ship.







What did you catch those guys on?


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys !

I caught this one on hook and piece of fish.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, memories....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

One of the best threads ever. I still refer people to this page for the most complete mass of info about these fish on the net.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn, this thread started with acestro as the nub... hard to imagine.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

gar~spaz said:


> One of the best threads ever. I still refer people to this page for the most complete mass of info about these fish on the net.


Much better threads to refer folks to:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84904

and

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=9881

And it's cool how in a couple of years how I've seen my info and pictures spread all over the internet and even into sites in a couple different languages :laugh:

Man...

I dont think I miss any fish more than I miss those falcatus...

even more than the cool snakeheads, puffers, cichlids, etc. etc.... those falcatus were so wicked cool...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Tom, I posted these photos for you in the wrong forum.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> One of the best threads ever. I still refer people to this page for the most complete mass of info about these fish on the net.


Much better threads to refer folks to:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84904

and

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=9881

I dont think I miss any fish more than I miss those falcatus...

even more than the cool snakeheads, puffers, cichlids, etc. etc.... those falcatus were so wicked cool...
[/quote]

oops I didn't check the first page and thought those was this one. yeah thats where I send um. heh.

I aggree my red tail was an awesome fish. Still dosen't hold a candle to my ATF. But an awesome fish all the same.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's because you didn't have a SCHOOL of falcatus...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

No just the ATF trio for a short time and then the one. And only the one Red tail. a school would be quite a sight. NMaybe thats what I will put in my large tank when I get it. would be alot cheaper filling it with barris then ATF's


----------

